# köderfisch im winter



## zanderprofi1 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wie fängt ihr eure rotfedern und rotaugen im winter?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Mit einer Made am 16er Haken und wenig Futter.


----------



## boot (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Mit einer Senke.


----------



## zanderprofi1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Habs mit reuse versucht, ging gar nix!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Dann warst du an der falschen Stelle.:m


----------



## Carpmen (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

also ich frier mir meine Köderfische immer ein die ich es ganze jahr über fange  und nehm grundsätzlich wenn ich auf Raubfisch geh 

bzw was noch a möglichkeit ist im internet bestellen 

und wenn du sie unbedingt fangen willst dann wie schin gesagt mit sehr kleinen Haken feiner Pose ( oder gar keine ) 
und die stellen dann suchen wo sie stehen 
und bester Köder wie schon genannt wurde ist meiner Meinung Made 

Paar brotkrümel ins wasser schadet manchmal auch nicht


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*



zanderprofi1 schrieb:


> Wie fängt ihr eure rotfedern und rotaugen im winter?



Ich pirsche mich erst ganz vorsichtig an, suche einen passenden Fisch aus und greife dann blitzschnell zu!

Das klappt immer!:vik:

:mDann, mach ich ganz schnell den Deckel der Gefriertruhe wieder zu!


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

|good:  :m :m


----------



## raini08 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich pirsche mich erst ganz vorsichtig an, suche einen passenden Fisch aus und greife dann blitzschnell zu!
> 
> Das klappt immer!:vik:
> 
> :mDann, mach ich ganz schnell den Deckel der Gefriertruhe wieder zu!


#h|wavey::m|bigeyes|rolleyes GRUß raini08


----------



## MDieken (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Moin,
also ich mache es grundsätzlich so wie Carpmen.
Wenn ich im Sommer mal einen guten Tag habe, nehm ich mir 20-30 köderfische mit, pack immer 3-5 Stück in einen Gefrierbeutel, und lege in in die Tieflühltruhe. Am Ende des Sommer´s habe ich dann meistens um die 70-100 Köderfische in der Truhe liegen ( nicht übertrieben bei mir sind die im Frühling alle wieder wegeangelt  ) Ansonsten würde ich es an Uferzonen an sonnigen Tagen versuchen, wenn sich das Wasser ein bisschen erwärmt 

Dickes Petri heil!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Zander05 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

ohne dich anmotzen zu wollen, aber erstmal würde ich deinen namen ändern, denn, wenn man nicht weiß, wie man köderfische fängt, die man meistens fürs zanderangeln braucht, klingt das ziemlich großkotzig   so dürfte sich höchstens dietmar isaiasch nennen, obwohl der bestimt auch taucher unterm boot hat   
und zu deiner frage :
versuchs es an brücken, mit ein wenig teig oder made mit nem kleinen haken =) am besten ein wenig vorfüttern  dann kommen sie schnell angeschwommen 
schöne grüße


----------



## Javier (28. April 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Hallo zusammen

Ich hänge meine Frage mal hier an.

Ich habe eine Verständnisfrage zum fischen mit Toten Ködern. Möchte gerne in Rheinlandpfalz mit toten Koderfischen fischen. Wie ich gehört habe bieten sich dafür Rotaugen an. Allerdings haben die in der Pfalz ein mindestmaß von 15 cm. Wie macht Ihr das bzw was für Köderfische benutzt Ihr?
Ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger und möchte einfach mal die verschiedenen Angelmethoden ausprobieren. Ich würde gerne mal das Raubfisch Angeln versuchen. Zur Zeit ist das Angeln mit künstlichen Köder in der Pfalz noch untersagt. Einige Angler haben mir den Tipp gegeben es mit toten Köderfischen zu versuchen. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht was für Fische ich dafür benutzen kann, möchte auch nichts falsch machen.

Danke schonmal im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## bassproshops (28. April 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Hey

Eine wirklich informative Antwort kann ich dir eig. nicht geben, da ich fast ausschließlich Kunstköder fische...

Trotzdem kann ich dir zumindest die Info geben, dass du in Angelgeschäften, so kenne ich das zumindest, auch Köfis kaufen kannst...
Allerdings behaupte ich mal, das Rotaugen nicht das einizig Wahre als Köfi sind, Rotfeder oder Barsch müsste auch funzen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. April 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*



Javier schrieb:


> Allerdings haben die in der Pfalz ein mindestmaß von 15 cm. Wie macht Ihr das bzw was für Köderfische benutzt Ihr?



In Bayern haben Rotaugen zwar kein Schonmaß.
Aber beim Hechtfischen habe ich ein persönliches Mindestmaß:
:m15cm!


Auch ü20er Rotaugen fängt man immer wieder Untermaßige.
Hab also keine Angst vor "großen" Ködern!

Wenn Du für Zander oder Aal kleinere Köfis brauchst, dann mußt Du halt auf andere Arten ausweichen...

Grüße


----------



## wrdaniel (30. April 2012)

*AW: köderfisch im winter*

Zum Köderfischfang in RLP:

LFischO §22

"(2) Untermaßige Plötzen und Rotfedern dürfen zur Verwendung als Köderfische für den eigenen Bedarf gefangen werden."

http://landesrecht.rlp.de/jportal/p...chGDVRPpP22&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint


----------

